# Newzealand PR process



## pavanvarma0217

Hi can anybody help me out with NZ PR process


----------



## escapedtonz

www.immigration.govt.nz
Everything you need to know right there. Create a profile and you can submit EOI online.
If you have any specific questions, search through historic threads or start a new thread with your query.


----------



## EscapedtoAus

escapedtonz said:


> www.immigration.govt.nz
> Everything you need to know right there. Create a profile and you can submit EOI online.
> If you have any specific questions, search through historic threads or start a new thread with your query.


Hi EscapedtoNZ I saw your post on Britishexpats.com saying you're moving from Taurunga, NZ to Australia. What made you decide to move again?


----------



## escapedtonz

In a nut shell, NZ is just getting too ridiculously expensive. Majority of my pay disappears the day after pay day on mortgage and bills then we live off the wife's salary for groceries / ad hoc expenses / eating out etc. We'd like to drastically reduce the mortgage or ideally be mortgage free as we move in to our 50's. It has always been a long term plan of ours and taking expert advice it is something to commence working towards now as we head in to our 50's. We're concerned the kids will never be able to afford their own home here, plus it can get a little boring for older kids growing up as options to keep them entertained are few.
Migrating to Australia solves all those issues. Property is pretty much half the cost of NZ and a bonus they're better quality. Cost of living is lower. Salaries are generally much higher - they certainly are for both of us.....for me alone, a newbie doing my role is paid $60k more than me in NZ and I've been doing the job in NZ over 9 years!!! More options and choice, more opportunities for us and the kids with much more going on, theme parks, water parks etc. Lots more clubs and groups around. We'd be able to afford to send the kids to private school as even those are half the price of NZ and as far as I know education in Aus is good plus the schools have way better facilities.
Ridiculous housing prices here means we have high equity in the NZ home we built 5 years ago so why not sell, cash in, pay off the mortgage and buy in Aus for cash and be mortgage free while we are both still relatively young, healthy, able to work and earning lots more for the jobs we do.

It is a complete no brainer in our opinion.

We only didn't do it originally or prior because the Mrs doesn't do spiders snakes etc but after lots of research, that isn't really an issue for people living in Aus so with the thought of being mortgage free, having more surplus cash and the kids more options etc the Mrs is more than happy to give it a go and even have hypnotherapy if she needs to get over the spider thing.
Living in Aus also gives us a year round warm climate and being closer to relatives in the UK and options for us to travel around Asia etc in the future.

We love NZ, love the home we have built, love where we live, love the people, our jobs/friends etc but the price for that happiness is just too high now and rising, so it is time to make some changes.
Will only work if I secure a job though so I'm actively trying, but it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Kingdragonfly

Updated 21 June



https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/waiting-for-a-visa/how-long-it-takes-to-process-your-visa-application



*How long it takes to process a visa application*
New Zealand’s border is still closed to everyone but New Zealand citizens and residents. There are some exceptions, but the criteria for granting an exception are very strict.


----------



## Mimimom

Hi can anyone please assist with information on the following…
I’ve applied for New Zealand residency and was approved in principle and have to provide valid passport in order to receive residency visa. The problem is my passport expired and have appointment for a new passport but appointment date for passport is a day before the closing date to provide immigration with a valid passport. With COVID 19 this is really hard and impossible, as I have made an appointment for new passport before old one expired and waiting period is 7 months. 
can immigration decline my residency visa as I would not be able to provide them with a valid passport?


----------



## escapedtonz

They can yes if you fail to meet the deadline, however you always have the opportunity to request a deadline extension. I'm sure if you apply for the extension via your INZ case officer with the explanation they will agree to extend the deadline out a week or so. We extended a few deadlines during our process without any issue.


----------



## Mimimom

escapedtonz said:


> They can yes if you fail to meet the deadline, however you always have the opportunity to request a deadline extension. I'm sure if you apply for the extension via your INZ case officer with the explanation they will agree to extend the deadline out a week or so. We extended a few deadlines during our process without any issue.


My immigration advisor asked for extension on deadline but he asked for a year extension, as South African waiting period on new passport is 6-12 months. I don’t know if this is possible. Would immigration be lenient as it is out of our control being in this pandemic?


----------



## Kingdragonfly

Short answer: immigration will not be lenient. Even a New Zealand passport will not give you leniency from anyone in the New Zealand government.

If an immigration advisor is says he can you into New Zealand this year, he's a conman and stealing your money.

If you're not in New Zealand now, in 2021, you have no chance of getting in this year.

Even before the Delta COVID outbreak, unless you already had a Managed Isolation Quarantine "MIQ" booking, a citizen with a New Zealand passport could not get in this year.

Now the MIQ bookings have been stopped "frozen". No one can predict for how long.

Here's an article from 24 August 2021

MIQ bookings frustration made worse by government tweet

Covid-19: MIQ bookings paused due to Delta outbreak


----------



## Mimimom

Kingdragonfly said:


> Short answer: immigration will not be lenient. Even a New Zealand passport will not give you leniency from anyone in the New Zealand government.
> 
> If an immigration advisor is says he can you into New Zealand this year, he's a conman and stealing your money.
> 
> If you're not in New Zealand now, in 2021, you have no chance of getting in this year.
> 
> Even before the Delta COVID outbreak, unless you already had a Managed Isolation Quarantine "MIQ" booking, a citizen with a New Zealand passport could not get in this year.
> 
> Now the MIQ bookings have been stopped "frozen". No one can predict for how long.
> 
> Here's an article from 24 August 2021
> 
> MIQ bookings frustration made worse by government tweet
> 
> Covid-19: MIQ bookings paused due to Delta outbreak


Thank you for your response, appreciate it.


----------



## TobiasTohill

Kingdragonfly said:


> Short answer: immigration will not be lenient. Even a New Zealand passport will not give you leniency from anyone in the New Zealand government.
> 
> If an immigration advisor is says he can you into New Zealand this year, he's a conman and stealing your money.


Well that doesn’t sound accurate at all. Long extensions for the issuance of a passport at the AIP (Approval in Principle) stage are entirely possible. Given that a new passport will take 6-12 months, it’s certainly reasonable and can be granted by the Immigration Officer. In addition, Immigration Advisers have a strict licensing regime, so they are vetted and not conmen! Just make sure you use an adviser who is listed on the NZ government’s IAA (immigration advisers authority) website which lists currently registered advisers.

However, Kingdragonfly is correct that at this stage the border does remain closed and those who are overseas are unable to make new applications for temporary visas or for residence visas. This suspension will last until at least Feb 2022.
Furthermore offshore applicants who have already applied for residence are not having their applications processed it this time, these also remain suspended in process. The exception is for family members included in the residence application, even if overseas, as long as the principal applicant for the residence application is in New Zealand and their residence visas can be processed and issued too.


----------

